# Help finding an a place to live



## Canexpaty (Mar 4, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I am a student from Canada planning to move to Cairo for an internship around the 25th of May. I need advice and any help I can get to find a place in 6 October around Makka El Mokarama street.

I would also welcome any advice on dress code, local customs, transportation, cost of living, arabic classes, gym membership and so on.

Thank you very much.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum

Have a good read through the forum as most of your questions have been answered .

Are you female or male?


----------



## Canexpaty (Mar 4, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum
> 
> Have a good read through the forum as most of your questions have been answered .
> 
> Are you female or male?



Hi moderator and thank you. I will read through the forum. And to answer your question, I am a female grad student.


----------

